# UK bean roasting machine



## bean73 (Mar 1, 2013)

I m trying to find a UK coffee bean roasting machine, I have search ebay / amazon & the only machine they sell are for the USA / set for their voltage 110.

At present I'm using a pop corn popper, but its quite time consuming - with the thermostat cutting out.

Any suggestions please

Thanks

Brian


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bella Barista sell Gene Roaster which is made in S Korea, I think, but set up for UK power supply. Costs £329.00.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk stock Gene cafe roasters £329.00 I think UK spec 240 volt


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Apologies Systemic.. great minds!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Apologies Systemic.. great minds!


Some, might say that, but I couldn't possibly comment!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

BB do sell the UK voltage spec Gene. There's nothing much else around for that price at present (the Behmor 1600 is still to become available again in the UK again)


----------



## Ken (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi. I bought CG from BB on 30April 2013. With pp cost was £336.99. (This has the large chaff collecter included in the bundle which usually costs £65)

They have a quantity being shipped over as we speak due in about June/July time. BB had a few airfreighted over and thats when I got mine. They are UK voltage. Email BB and if they are out of stock they will email you when they have some. Ive researched prices and they were the best. Hope this helps. drop as a line if I could help you any further. All the best on your hunt for the 'god shot'.


----------

